# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Ginseng en Ginkgo Biloba tegen ouder worden

## FRANCOIS580

*Ginseng en Ginkgo Biloba tegen ouder worden*

We worden met zijn allen ouder, maar dat betekent lang niet dat we onze hoop er zo lang mogelijk jong uit te zien opgeven, integendeel. Hoe ouder je wordt, hoe moeilijker om je fit en gezond te houden. Spijtig genoeg is eeuwige jeugd nog niet voor morgen. Toch kun je er veel zélf aan doen om veroudering af te stoppen. Aangepaste voeding en het gebruik van kruiden houden je jong en gezond. In zo’n dieet staat een voeding rijk aan antioxydanten centraal. Die haal je deels uit je voeding, maar worden ook door je lichaam aangemaakt. Ze beschermen je tegen vrije radicalen, stoffen die je verouderingsproces versnellen. Door die levensmiddelen regelmatig op je menu te zetten, kun je veroudering bestrijden. Welke voeding en kruiden zijn aangewezen om je verouderingsproces te vertragen? 

Met ouder worden kan het eten van sommige voedingswaren (verterings) problemen opleveren. Je moet dan niet alleen bijzonder zuinig zijn met het gebruik zowel zout als alcohol maar, verrassend, ook met het eten van bepaalde fruitsoorten zoals grapefruits. Deze bevatten stoffen die de afbraak van sommige geneesmiddelen sterk vertragen. Het gevaar is dan dat teveel van het geneesmiddel in je bloed terecht komt. Gebruik je antidepressiva, antibiotica, slaapmiddelen of geneesmiddelen tegen te hoge bloeddruk, dan kun je grapefruit of het sap ervan best van je menu schrappen. Andere citrusvruchten zoals sinaasappelen veroorzaken deze problemen niet.

*Bonen bevatten weinig vetten*
In zo’n anti- aging dieet staan verse groenten en fruit centraal. Bonen passen perfect in deze aanpak. Ze zijn immers een bron van vezels, eiwitten en ijzer en bevatten weinig of geen vet. Gevarieerd en evenwichtig eten blijft belangrijk, je moet dus zeker niet alle dagen bonen eten.

*Magere zuivel*
Met ouder worden zijn zuivel producten moeilijker verteerbaar. Kies daarom voor de light- versie met magere yoghurt en kaassoorten voorop. Levert het verteren van magere zuivelnog problemen op, dan kun je het gebruik van lactosevrije varianten overwegen.

*Ginkgo Biloba*
Ginkgo biloba behoort tot een plantenfamilie dat reeds tweehonderd jaar geleden voor de meest uiteenlopende aandoeningen werd gebruikt, maar daarna uitstierf, met uitzondering van deze soort. De Ginkgo is afkomstig van China, maar vandaag groeit en bloeit deze plant ook probleemloos in Europa. Zijn waaiervormig blad wordt in de herfst botergeel om uiteindelijk volledig af te vallen.

*Betere hersendoorbloeding* 
Dit blad is rijk aan flavonoïden die de schadelijke vrije radicalen op het niveau van het netvlies en de hersenen te vlug af zijn. Ginkgo verwijdt je bloedvaten, normaliseert de doorbloeding van haarvaten en verlaagt de viscositeit van je bloed. Ginkgo biloba vertraagt daardoor ook de veroudering van je hersenen en je netvlies. Dat heeft op zijn beurt een gunstige effect op evenwichtsstoornissen en oorsuizingen.

Gebruik Ginkgo Biloba:.../...

Lees verder...

----------

